

Native ZFS for Linux (non-FUSE) - xearl
http://wiki.github.com/behlendorf/zfs/

======
tsuraan
The cool thing here is that, although they don't have the posix layer done
yet, they do have all the pooling stuff working. That gives you scrubbing,
snapshots, RAID-Z{,2,3}, etc. In their example page
(<http://wiki.github.com/behlendorf/zfs/example-zvol>), they show how you can
make a zvol and put ext2 on it, which is a pretty cool step towards having
reliable data on linux. Too bad about the license, but I'd certainly consider
it for a home server.

------
edwtjo
Well, BTRFS[1], comparable to ZFS, is showing some success. I remember reading
somewhere Linus even used it on his laptop. So one question would be if this
is really that interesting? It's pretty likely that the Linux ZFS
implementation will just lag behind the BTRFS effort, which is GPL.

[1] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Btrfs>

~~~
thingie
Well, btrfs is a new filesystem with a completely new implementation, and it
is still not in "production quality". It's in the mainline kernel, it works (I
recently converted my / to btrfs), but still I had to check an option labeled
experimental with a large warning while configuring the kernel.

On the other hand, this is just a port of actually working and stable FS
already used in production with Solaris (and mabye FreeBSD?). Btrfs won't be
ready until next few releases.

~~~
edwtjo
We are talking about the Linux port, which isn't really the same functionality
that's already running on Solaris/FreeBSD. I've been running ZFS on FreeBSD
for a while and it works pretty ok, but even that isn't the same as the
functionality on Solaris.

The FAQ even clearly states that they only support ZVOL operations. Kinda like
mdadm and lvm2, but without POSIX FS compability. Anyhow, my point is that
this isn't "production quality" either.

But you are right of course in that the on disk format for BTRFS hasn't
stabilized yet, last time I checked, and that it is a project in its
childhood.

------
Nwallins
Ah, it is nice to see the licensing issue is directly addressed --
<http://wiki.github.com/behlendorf/zfs/faq>

> _The CDDL does not restrict modification and release of the ZFS source code
> which is publicly available as part of OpenSolaris. The ZFS code can be
> modified to build as a CDDL licensed kernel module which is not distributed
> as part of the Linux kernel. This makes a Native ZFS on Linux implementation
> possible if you are willing to download and build it yourself._

------
wmf
Dupe: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1404245>

